# Magic/Warriors Trade Rumor



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Doug Christie
11th pick

for

Derek Fisher
Zarko Cabarkapa
9th pick 


Probably just a rumor, but what do you think of it? We move up a couple spots in the draft, get a nice young player in Zarko who has shown he has some talent, and a good veteran backup PG who is a lethal 3-point shooter. The only downside to this is obviously the financial aspect of it which is giving up a pretty big expiring contract in Christie and taking back the remaining 5 years $35 million or so remaining on Fisher's horrible deal. Would you do it?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

When I first heard about this it seemed like a good deal, but in reality Fisher's contracts is too bad. He'll be 31 when the season starts and he still has 5 long years on his contract. Zarko is a decent talent, but IMO we only do this trade if there's a guy available at 9 that we want who we are almost certain will be gone at 11. It's only two picks so that doesn't seem very likely to me. If we could somehow get Pietrus in this deal I'd be all for it, but that seems unlikely too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

It is an interesting idea, but i'd probably pass. Fisher and Zarko improve the team depth, but IMO that and moving up 2 spots in the draft isn't worth taking Fisher's contract for the next 5 years. 

I'd only do this deal if I was absolutely sold on someone in the draft that I knew would be gone in one of the two picks ahead of me. 

Makes you wonder, who would the Lakers possibly be looking at that Orlando would want? Villanueva maybe? I don't see us wanting Felton who a lot of people have LA taking.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the Lakers (and the Warriors) would take a strong look at Splitter if he was available. Splitter is my number one guy at the moment, but I'm starting to think he may not be around at 11.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> I think the Lakers (and the Warriors) would take a strong look at Splitter if he was available. Splitter is my number one guy at the moment, but I'm starting to think he may not be around at 11.


It seems like the BS and smokescreens are really starting to fly now. This might end up being one of the toughest drafts ever to the project. Hell, even the first pick might be up in the air on draft night. 

I just find it interesting that a guy who a couple months ago was considered barely a first rounder (Channing Frye) is now being project going as high as 8 and a guy who a few months ago was being talked about as the first pick (Taft) is now dropping down into the 20s. Not that either of those might not happen, but I think the smokescreens are coming in full effect right now.

I'd say Splitter is my #1 now as well, assuming Gerald Green is gone which 98% chance he will be.

It will be interesting because right now it is tough to tell who might be available at 11.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> It seems like the BS and smokescreens are really starting to fly now. This might end up being one of the toughest drafts ever to the project. Hell, even the first pick might be up in the air on draft night.
> 
> I just find it interesting that a guy who a couple months ago was considered barely a first rounder (Channing Frye) is now being project going as high as 8 and a guy who a few months ago was being talked about as the first pick (Taft) is now dropping down into the 20s. Not that either of those might not happen, but I think the smokescreens are coming in full effect right now.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you bring up Channing Frye. ESPN Insider says that a source from the Magic told them that Orlando (as well as Golden State and New Jersey) would have a hard time passing up on Frye.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

What will make this equally tough to project is the CBA movements.

Afterall, summer leauges and player evaluations may be tough to come by while the agreement is in limbo.

Another thing is the shakeout with player movement due to the "new" money of the CBA. Free agents that once seemed achievable may not be and ones that were once out of reach may become reachable.

But to the topic... I agree that taking on Fisher's deal is a bad idea.

It was a poor deal (does anyone know if there is a team option in there somewhere?) to begin with.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> What will make this equally tough to project is the CBA movements.
> 
> Afterall, summer leauges and player evaluations may be tough to come by while the agreement is in limbo.
> 
> ...


There aren't any options anywhere in Fisher's deal. Horrible, horrible contract -- without a doubt one of the worst in the league.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

Fisher's deal would be a bad one, and moving up 2 spots in the draft doesnt help that much the only thing that deal does a good job of is getting rid of doug christie, who shouldnt be in Orlando anyway :curse:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Is there a newspaper source for this rumor?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Is there a newspaper source for this rumor?


Nope, just a rumor that was circulating around the net that has been dying down ever since Weisbrod's resignation.


----------

